# Besucher blocken



## akrite (21. Februar 2009)

Moin,
heute bin ich mal auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit bestimmte User einer Website zu blocken. Klar, per .htaccess kann ich globale IP-Adresse sperren, ich möchte aber keinen Bann über eine ganze Provider-Gruppe aussprechen, sondern nur bestimmte Profile (z.B. über Bildschirmgröße oder Browser/OS) filtern, d.h. ich möchte einen bestimmten User (1400x1050, Firefox und XP) von der Webseite fernhalten - geht das ohne Cookies zu setzen ) ? Wenn es mit Cookies geht, wie ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Februar 2009)

Moin,

das einzige, was du mit Sicherheit ermitteln kannst, ist die Auflösung(mittels Javascript). Die beiden anderen Sachen sind dem Zufall überlassen, und da man JS einfach deaktivieren kann, als Antwort: *NEIN*


----------



## Dr Dau (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ganz ehrlich?
Die Mühe lohnt sich nicht.
1. könnte es noch andere User mit selbiger Konfiguration geben.
2. könnte der betreffende User seine Konfiguration jederzeit ändern und/oder von einem anderen Standort auf Deine Seite zugreifen.
3. Cookies könnten gelöscht/manipuliert werden
4. gibt es auch die Möglichkeit seine "Identität" zu verschleiern.

Wenn besagter User z.B. versucht Deine Seite zu "attackieren", könntest Du ihn bei seinem ISP melden.
Wenn er Straftaten begeht (z.B. in Dein System "einbricht") kannst Du ihn auch gleich anzeigen.
Die Zugriffe werden ja wohl hoffentlich mitgeloggt?!

Aber irgendwelche "Aussperrmassnamen" sind nur unnötige Arbeit (vom Stress mal abgesehen).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

